# Dad's Wyoming Bull



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

Here is a photo of my Dad's Wyoming Archery Bull.
He has spent so many years helping others that Karma finally came around to him. I couldn't be happier for him.

It is the best bull anyone in my family has taken. It scores right at 370

There are a couple other pics on my Hunt Challenge post on Monster Muleys
http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... 50/59.html


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Congrats to your dad on a nice bull! Anything with a bow is a trophy in my book and a nice bull is awesome!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, Purdy bull......Nice Job!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow! That is a great read. You stuck with it from early Spring right up to your dad's bull. Very nice animal(s) every one! Thanks for the story and all of the pics.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

jealousy!!! :x


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

What a stud of a bull!! Maybe one day I'll draw the elusive LE elk tag.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a great Bull Congrats to you and your Dad. 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Awesome bull, and even better story.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

OUTSTANDING!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a goodun'.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

PROP"S to your POP"S. Great Bull! My lifetime dream.. someday


----------



## hunterbumb (Jul 25, 2009)

What a Great Bull!! Congrats to you all!


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

Its perfect!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

good looking bull there. congrats to your dad.


----------

